# Basil & Charlie's First breeding



## steven.c

Hi all, woke up this morning to check for a egg & found nothing. posted a comment on this forum about 40 mins ago when there was still nothing. Went to go check on them and she was acting different so something told me to check the nest box & this is what i found










i was shocked! & happy at the same time  so it must of been laid very shortly. Can't wait to find out how many she will lay.

Just a quick question, I have a non toxic sharpie where on the egg do i mark it with a number & is it safe to touch the egg she wont throw it out will she?

many thanks
steve


----------



## 4birdsNC

Its save to mark it. I mark mine twice, that way when the parents turn it, there is a better chance to see the number. Good Luck.

P.S. I would put some more bedding in there, I have been giving mine 2 to 3 inches worth.


----------



## steven.c

i have gave them 2 to 3 inchs, thats how shes messed it all up like that i thought if i touched it, it would disturb them. & its safe to mark the egg anywhere?

cheers
steve


----------



## lperry82

Yay congrats  just mark it any where so you can see it


----------



## steven.c

Ok thankyou  will it be safe for them to sit back on it straight away?


----------



## lperry82

yea mine did


----------



## steven.c

ok thanks for that, Lets hope the lil guy/girl is fertile.


----------



## lperry82

Good luck


----------



## steven.c

Thankyou, How long before it should hatch, 21 days from now isn't it? i did know all this but when your excited and try think your mind goes blank lol


----------



## Debbie05

It should hatch about 17 or 18 days after they start sitting on the egg. Some cockatiels don't start sitting tell 2, 3 or even all the eggs are laid. You really need lot more bedding though.


----------



## steven.c

she has sat right away & there is alot in there they have just pushed it to the one side, the other thing is i cant mark the egg because i cant get in without her wanting to eat me aha!


----------



## lperry82

Lol i tried all sorts to get them out of the box, I gave up on egg 3 and just reached in


----------



## steven.c

ive just got the egg & marked it, put alot more in there so they will have fun trying to digg down now, just have to watch they dont burry the egg


----------



## roxy culver

They may do that at first....my hen buried her first egg until the 3rd one way laid, then unburied it. I couldn't find it for the life of me.


----------



## steven.c

I remember reading that lol. They are both still taking turns sitting aha


----------



## steven.c

Anyone know when i should be expecting egg number 2?


----------



## huson

cockatiels should lay eggs every other day. For example, Monday, Wednesday, Friday, etc


----------



## steven.c

I see, I should expect one tomorrow then thankyou


----------



## lperry82

Yeah you should


----------



## steven.c

they are doing a great job looking after there first egg so far


----------



## lperry82

aww congrats, mine are good parents too


----------



## steven.c

I hope they keep it up and do well when they hatch. They only come out to swapover & eat lol


----------



## lperry82

Do they eat veg and have the cuddle bone ?


----------



## steven.c

Yeah I give them broccoli with egg food and they eat cuttlefish like its going out of fashion


----------



## lperry82

ha ha yea mine eating loads of it too  I have just give them some mixed veg mixed with emp food and they haven't stopped eating lol


----------



## steven.c

My male is not to keen on the egg food, my female eats it untill its gone and makes a right mess! she was flicking it everywhere the other day lol!


----------



## MeanneyFids

the eggs may not do well if theres no bedding under them. they NEED more bedding. what you can do, is go to the garden store, get those coconut fiber mats and cut one the size of the nest box and put it in there and THEN put the bedding in. this way the eggs arent on the wood floor. they may not hatch even if fertile on the wood bottom. this is srtiels' advice to someone before, but shes not on right now. but the eggs wont hatch well on the wood floor.


----------



## steven.c

I have sorted it all already dally. Thanks for the advice tho, I appreciate it
steve


----------



## steven.c

Woke up this morning, checked the nestbox & they have another egg


----------



## lperry82

Congrats


----------



## steven.c

Egg number 3 there doin great so far! can candle egg number 1 tommorrow & let u all know ill try get a picture up soon


----------



## Debbie05

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## lperry82

Aww congrats


----------



## luffy3001

everyone says 21 days but its allways 17-18 days good luck with ur birds


----------



## roxy culver

Its 17-18 after incubation begins, that's why everyone says 21 because most of the time they don't start sitting tight till after the 2nd or 3rd egg is laid. Which is 21 days for the first egg.


----------



## steven.c

Some bad news just got back home and found a cracked egg on the bottom, its a new one that shouldn't of been laid untill tomorrow. They have been great with the rest so I don't understand, I will upload a picture of it. Hopefully it don't stop her for ever laying again


----------



## lperry82

Oh well still glad you still 3  maybe she cant take any more 
I was hoping lucky stopped at 3 as i noticed a big change in her like her life was just draining away as she didn't look right.


----------



## steven.c

Don't get me wrong 3 is more than enough, I was happy with one egg. Just the fact its broke that's all as I think it was dally that said one of hers never laid again after that. And I'm just curious as to why this one's broke, laid on floor and stepped on maybe?

Steve


----------



## lperry82

Thats because she took the nest box down before dally surprised us all with the egg


----------



## steven.c

I was just thinking the same might happen thats all. Haven't checked if egg 1 is fertile yet because basil will not let me near them when he's sitting lol


----------



## lperry82

Could wear gloves


----------



## steven.c

Ill just wait till they changeover


----------



## roxy culver

Haha yea the male's are more evil in the box! What might've happened is that the eggs started developing too close together and followed each other out. This happens sometimes and eggs are laid one right after the other, but sometimes the 2nd egg isn't going to be fertile because it moved too fast. She may have known this and aborted the egg. Could you take a picture of the yolk and post it? We may be able to see if it was fertile or not...


----------



## steven.c

I will try get a picture up soon when I'm on the laptop, ill upload what the egg looks like first tho, would you beable to tell if it was fertile so soon?


----------



## steven.c

I will try get a picture up soon when I'm on the laptop, ill upload what the egg looks like first tho, would you beable to tell if it was fertile so soon?


----------



## steven.c

Egg number one is fertile


----------



## lperry82

Yay congrats


----------



## steven.c

Monday I will check egg 2 really looking forward to these little one's, lets hope everything is ok with them


----------



## steven.c

I have checked egg 2, the veins on the inside don't look as bright as egg one did when I first checked it, any ideas why?

Steve


----------



## lperry82

developing  thats all i can think of


----------



## steven.c

Just seems that they don't look as much developed that egg 1 did in less time, I didn't know if it had died.

Its also strange to think egg 1 should hatch in 10 days yet its still developing & its not much more than veins atm
Steve


----------



## lperry82

Hmm i dont know i would keep checking each day could see if anything on srtiels photobucket http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other birds/


----------



## steven.c

All 3 eggs are fertile, Should be expecting a little'un the 15th


----------



## roxy culver

YAY! As to your previous question...just like every bird is different, every egg is different. Every baby develops at their pace...some are faster than others.


----------



## steven.c

I see I can't wait to find out what they are, I have a feeling basil my gray split to wf is hiding pied or another mutation in him as he has a tiny yellowish feather on the back of his head


----------



## steven.c

They have a chick! Sady egg 1 had to be assisted & he never made it through the night,
Egg 2 hatched and im surprised to find it to be a lutino which i didnt expect because i thought thr dad was a Gray Split to WF pied & the mother to be a lutino pied (WF-unsure) Chick 1 had purple eyes this chick has pink, anyway heres somes pictures


----------



## roxy culver

Very cute!  If chick one had purple eyes dad may also be split cinnamon.


----------



## steven.c

My little lutino is doing great! She's getting big now. Ill update u with pictures after


----------



## lperry82

Aww cant wait  when is your other one due


----------



## vaneupr

Congrats! and good luck (^_^)


----------



## steven.c

The other is due later but ill be at work so wont see him/her untill 4.30 in the morning my gf will look after her/her though


----------



## lperry82

Its a bummer when you gotta work lol


----------



## steven.c

Yeah tell me about it. 12 hour shifts. Thats why i was worried about parents feeding them, but they are


----------



## lperry82

I couldn't work 12 hours shift lol i done 6 hours last week only one day lol
depends on the job itself i think, what do you do. I clean in fenwicks


----------



## steven.c

Work in a foundary making moulds for bently, astin martin ect. 4.30pm till 4.30am its killer but pays well lol, more stuff for birds


----------



## lperry82

lol wish my job was


----------



## steven.c

I Have 2 Little lutino Girls  the lil'un is doing fine, Pics to follow


----------



## steven.c

2 little fuzzies <3 newest one is closest


----------



## lperry82

Oh my they are so gorgeous


----------



## steven.c

thankyouu


----------



## lperry82

Bet you cant wait till they get their feathers  wont be long as i found the lutino grew fast to the rest


----------



## steven.c

i cant wait till i can start handeling them, its 10 days isn't it?


----------



## lperry82

It was soon as they opened their eyes i held them a bit more


----------



## steven.c

what time is that roughly about?


----------



## lperry82

from 6 days, i think mine was 8-10 days something like that


----------



## steven.c

ok thankyou there so small at the moment its strange to think they will be bigger so soon lol.


----------



## lperry82

they certainly get bigger every day lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Congrats on the new baby They are adorable!


----------



## roxy culver

Congrats on your girls!


----------



## steven.c

Thanks all, I can socked. I didn't expect lutinos & I deffo didn't expect girls lol!


----------



## Filfullover

Wow! Congrats!I have a male and I got a female cockatiel 2 days ago so im waiting till they get get used to each other and mate! So im really excited because its my first time lol. But anyway.. Good Luck with everything!!


----------



## steven.c

Thankyou, goodluck to u to


----------



## lperry82

Girls are more cuddly anyway


----------



## steven.c

not one of mine, she's posessed lol!


----------



## lperry82

Lol saying that Apricot has such a temper on her


----------



## steven.c

The chicks are getting on great! When I make kiss sounds at them then put there head in the air lol. My females pop has gone back really runny & smelly?:S I hope she doesn't lay again.


----------



## lperry82

Thats the trouble i had when nestbox still up, she had laid 2 eggs  so this time im going to pull the chicks and put her back in the cage with the others, hope there is no more


----------



## steven.c

i don't want to pull the babies tho, there doing a great job, ill upload a picture in a min of there progress over the days


----------



## lperry82

I have no choice as im not risking my poor lucky


----------



## steven.c

yeah thats fair enough i don't know if its the EMP thats doing it.. So i haven't gave it them today and ill see what goes on. the babys should be fine off seed and veg that there parents feed them shouldn't they?


----------



## lperry82

I still give mine the emp food on a plate and they love it
which you can see on the opposite side of the veg and ginnys face says it all


----------



## steven.c

heres some pictures of there progess

0 days old - Just hatched










2 Days old










3 days old - Other chick just hatched










4 days old - Other chick 1 day old


























6 days old - Other chick 3 days old


























7 days old - other chich 4 days old


----------



## lperry82

Aww she got her eyes open bless


----------



## steven.c

Yeah only slightly lol  I've been looking into gene's ect and i still cant figure out how to tell that my lutinos are girls lol xD


----------



## lperry82

Daddy is split to it


----------



## steven.c

anyway u can explain it in more detail i dont get all the X and Y ect lol. because i read somewhere there were 2 lutino hens because the male was split to lutino and the female was not a visual at all or something lol?


----------



## lperry82

Lol im totally the wrong person to ask ha ha


----------



## Conurekidd

X1 meaning it came from pops. X2 meaning it could of came from either mom or pop. 
Sex linked mutation (pearl lutino cinnamon) meaning if it came from dad which males are the only who can split sex linked mutations the split offspring will be female. If it came from a visual mother. Then sex could go either way. 
As for x and y. XX female XY male. 
I Don't understand you question. I don't believe I answered it correctly. 
If you could revise your question I can most Def attempt to help.


----------



## steven.c

Well my Male is A visual Grey split to WF, had no idea he was lutino. Female is a visual Lutino woth blue eyes meaning pied. They had 1 baby with purple/blue eyes i assume it was a grey & these 2 have pink meaning there lutinos. So i was told the both female i just didn't understand how i'd know thats all.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

aww they are so cute!


----------



## steven.c

Thankyou


----------



## steven.c

Babys are getting on well, Getting very big now lol they are everyday! i think baby one is starting to get a crest as theres a tiny lil bump in the centre where it would grow lol her eyes are closed again now lol?? easnt fully open before maybe shes not ready lol.


----------



## lperry82

Glad they are getting on great


----------



## steven.c

baby's are good, Both have theres eyes open  baby 1s crest looks more grown but the area has changed into a bruse like color? :S Also she has her pin feathers coming through some are already there but some of the tips look red/Scab like? i don't know if the dad is plucking them because i know he plucks the mother because hes too boysterous. Also When should i start socializing with them?? They still look very fragile for my gigantic hands and i dont want to harm them by being heavy handed.

Cheers
steve


----------



## lperry82

Erm pics 

Since eyes open can handle them now


----------



## steven.c

i will upload some in a sec, need to free up some space ive filled a 4gb memory card lol!


----------



## lperry82

ha ha lol yea i dunno how many times i had to delete pics of my laptop


----------



## steven.c

is it a picture of the redness ect im onerbout? the bruse color near the crest wasn't there this morning so im kinda confused. Parents are doing a good job of feeding them, Crops are always full. I Put them some EMP in earlier but they have barely touched it.. It's unlike them lol:S


----------



## lperry82

i dont know untill i see a pic


----------



## steven.c

Can't get a good enough picture for it to show up ill try again if not ill have to wait untill morning


----------



## steven.c

I've got a better picture. I will upload inasec


----------



## steven.c

Heres a picture of the oldest at 11 days old(yesterday)










You can just see the little crest if u look closely..


& Here is a picture from today 12 days old & it looks like the crest has gone :S


















So i dont know if the dad is plucking or not?


Heres a few more pictures of there progress

10 Days old other chick 7 days old










12 days old other chick 9 days old


































(few of the youngest  9 days old)


----------



## lperry82

Yeh it does look like a bit of plucking going on, i would keep an eye on them and if anymore plucking remove dad


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awww they are super adorable I love baby tiels, so cute!


----------



## Kristian

Very protective daddy.


----------



## steven.c

Yea that's the thing. The dad does most of the feeding and looking after so I think it would cause problems taking him out. I have called the oldest bell because I'm keeping her when roughly would her feathers be coming out?


----------



## lperry82

Thats a nice name  i cant remember exactly but here is srtiels watch me grow
(my laptop running really slow at the minute )


----------



## Kristian

Here is link to a chart that Bea posted on one of his threads. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=5855

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r78/birdybea/Tiels Breeding Pics/snickersgrowthcopy-1.jpg


----------



## steven.c

Not long to go then lol I need to start getting them out soon because I want them to be tame


----------



## lperry82

you can hold them now since the eyes are open


----------



## steven.c

I've tried but bell don't like me, puts her wings out and hisses and trys to bite me lol!


----------



## steven.c

Had them both out today, I think they love it


----------



## roxy culver

They're adorable...if anyone is plucking though it would be mom not dad, because she wants to start another clutch already. Handling them for about 15 minutes an hour should help tame them up!


----------



## steven.c

I hope she doesn't want another clutch already. & I had them out for 5 mind each today


----------



## roxy culver

That's awesome...some hens want to start another clutch right away, others will wait. I have one hen who waits like six weeks THEN decides to start another one lol.


----------



## lperry82

Yea lucky didn't wait that long which is why im going to pull these at 3 weeks old and put her with the others


----------



## steven.c

I will see what happens. If she lays again I will definitely step in after that time if she doesnt lay I'm taking the nest box down untill next year I have a few more pictures to show u from yesterday ill upload inamin


----------



## steven.c

Heres the pictures as promised

The pair (Oldest 13 days, youngest 10 days) Took yesterday.










A few of the youngest 


















& a nice one of Bell


----------



## lperry82

They are so adorable and getting big


----------



## steven.c

Yeah, they are getting big very fast lol Before i know it they will be Mini Charlie's lol


----------



## lperry82

Yea the days sure go quick


----------



## steven.c

Indeed they do. i hope they don't have bald patchs


----------



## lperry82

Luna hasn't got a bald patch  not long till they get their feathers


----------



## steven.c

hopefully these wont have either & i know yeah will be here before i know it


----------



## steven.c

Bell's feathers are starting to come out of the end of the pins, the other baby is just getting its pin feathers come through


----------



## lperry82

Thats great


----------



## steven.c

ive been getting them out alot, its amazing how they are so different even so young, the yongest goes to sleep in my hands and loves to be stroked on the head and wings, but bell the oldest.. she moans and wiggles and hardly likes being touched on her head lol.

How's your babys getting on?? i want to see updated pics


----------



## lperry82

They are doing great of giving me headaches :wacko: Stumpy has this weird thing on his feather which i had to pull it out


----------



## steven.c

lol, when do they actualy start screeching rather than moaning for food? put a few pics up in ur babys thread


----------



## steven.c

Also, ive just been looking at the watch me grow pictures & my babys look very bald for there age? by 16 days shouldnt she be nearly fully covered in pins?


----------



## lperry82

Mine was bald too compared to that aswell.... they get even louder :wacko: drives me nuts and whats worse is when daddy ignores them so it goes on for ages 
I will put pics up soon


----------



## steven.c

It's not the chicks that wind me up lol. It's the mom screeching her head off in the morning at about 5 lol!


----------



## steven.c

Heres a picture of bell 15 days old(Yesterday)










the youngest 12 days old(yesterday)










And bell 16 days old










The lil'un 13 days old


----------



## lperry82

Aww they are adorable  love the little white pins lol


----------



## steven.c

They are indeed 
the pins are bigger than they look in that picture lol


----------



## lperry82

Aww adorable


----------



## steven.c

Another update of the babies

Bell @ 17 Days old










Youngest @ 14 days old










Both










Bell @ 18 days old










My gf holding the youngest @ 15 days old











Most recent;

Bell 21 days old










Youngest 18 days old










(She seems not to beable to stand as well as bell was at that age?, Her head and body has more pins for her age tho)


Comment's please
steve


----------



## xoxsarahxox

I cant comment except on how cute they are They are so cute!


----------



## lperry82

I agree very cute


----------



## steven.c

the youngest seems to be developing alot faster than bell.. Just seems like she cannot stand properly though?


----------



## lperry82

Stumpy is the same he is growing really slow he still cant fly and the amount of feathers has come out on him lol he tries his best to fly and just lands on the floor  poor stumpy lol


----------



## Dreamcatchers

The chicks look lovely! I was wondering tho, you posted in your signature - two chicks, lutino girls? If these are from Basil and Charlie, they would not necessarily be girls and Basil would be split to lutino.  Please someone, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## roxy culver

Good eye Dreamcatchers, the babies could be either sex!


----------



## steven.c

It is what I have been told lol? basil is the male grey Charlie is the female lutino? So they could be either?


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Quoting from an earlier discussion about breeding Lutinos.

"in order to get any lutino babies the male would have to be lutino or split to lutino, if the female is a lutino and the male a normal grey then you will get all grey babies, but the grey males will be split to Lutino, which means they will carry the lutino gene and will themselves be able to produce lutino babies even if partnered back to a normal grey hen, females can only ever be lutino and cannot carry the lutino gene and must get their gene from the dad, and the only way for you to actually have a male that is a visual lutino is if he gets a gene from both parents so you would need to partner a split lutino male to a lutino hen to actualy get a male lutino." Jenny10

"If the lutino is a female, and the grey a male, and neither bird has no known splits, then you would get all grey babies. if you do get any other colors aside from grey such as lutino, cinnamon, and pearl, this would mean the male is carrying these genes. If you get whiteface or pied then this would mean both parents are carrying these genes.

If the male is a lutino and the female a grey you will get lutino daughters and normal grey sons. Any other colors in the clutch would mean the father or pair have hidden splits to other color mutations." srtiels

So - to sum up. Lutino is a sex-linked gene and because your lutino is the female and not the male, the only way to get lutino babies is for the father bird to be split to lutino. In that case, the babies can be either sex. If your male was the lutino and your female was the grey only then would the lutino babies be girls. Congratulations! Either way you have a nice pair!


----------



## steven.c

Hi all, just a quick question. I weigh the chicks earlier for the first time.. does 90 grams seem small for a 24 day old and 85 grams for a 21 day old?


----------



## beckywakeydave

Congrats on your chicks they are so cute  i hope i get some soon


----------



## steven.c

Thankyou hope u have some soon too. Its a amazing experience.


----------



## steven.c

A few quick phone snaps,

Youngest is the closest










Oldest










Youngster


----------



## lperry82

Aww dont they look gorgeous


----------



## steven.c

Hi all, Just a quick question..
My cage is very tall Almost 6ft, I was told to put the nestbox at the top.. 
But the thing that scares me is the chicks keep poking there heads out the hole and almost trying to come out. They are not fully feathered and its a long fall for them & they would also not beable to get back in the nestbox.

Should i move the nestbox near enough the bottom of the cage? Would this not disturb the mother going in and feeding them now though?

Heres a old picture but the nestbox is in the same place









steve


----------



## lperry82

I can imagine them hurting themselves if they did get out 
mine used to get out all the time


----------



## steven.c

what can i do to prevent this??


----------



## lperry82

You could lower the nest box how old are they 4 weeks


----------



## steven.c

27 days and 29 days


----------



## lperry82

Mine was in the cage by then as i give up putting them in the box as they never stayed in there lol


----------



## steven.c

Ohh, so they dont need a nestbox anymore?? they arnt fully feathered as u can see lol.. But they do flap alot now


----------



## steven.c

heres a picture of the cage now that ive rearranged it all lol! took all high perchs ect out so the mother stays near the bottom. Looks a very empty cage now aha!


----------



## lperry82

could lower the nest box or a smaller cage 

Edit: ha ha beat me to it lol


----------



## steven.c

They should start weaning within a week shouldnt they?


----------



## lperry82

Mine was picking at 3 and half to 4 weeks as i had the plate of veg, seed and millet always for them to pick at it also parents was eating it too. I put emp food on the plate too and some ate from the plate then and didnt ask mom or dad anymore


----------



## steven.c

i see, ill try that tomorrow then when i get back in the morning, Work soon


----------



## lperry82

aww good luck


----------



## Mentha

Dreamcatchers said:


> The chicks look lovely! I was wondering tho, you posted in your signature - two chicks, lutino girls? If these are from Basil and Charlie, they would not necessarily be girls and Basil would be split to lutino.  Please someone, correct me if I am wrong.


I'm glad someone finally pointed that out, I read through almost all the pages hoping someone would. I didn't want to repeat it if someone had  Cute little babies, looks like dad's a plucker though, glad they have made it through and are starting to get feathers. FYI all my lutinos feather later than the other babies. I keep thinking they look sickly with their pink eyes. I'm sure glad when they finally do feather out an start looking like birds. lol


----------



## steven.c

Yeah they are slow growers I noticed, are in very good health. They both have different personalitys already lol. Its just mommy and babies in a big cage, the other 3 birds are seperate. I've noticed the oldest cheek patchs are much lighter than the youngest?


----------



## steven.c

I tried the lil'uns with some egg food today, they both stuck there beak in it licked it then never eat any lol


----------



## lperry82

Aww bless lol


----------



## steven.c

Oldest 









Youngest


----------



## birdlover302

awww they are so adorable!!!!!


----------



## roxy culver

Super cute!


----------



## steven.c

The youngster always looks like he/she is smiling lol also I don't know if u can see but the oldest has lighter cheek patchs?


----------



## lperry82

I haven't noticed lol


----------



## steven.c

If u look carefully u will notice. The cheek patch is irregular aswell, its very noticeable in person that they are not the same color. Could this mean anything?


----------



## lperry82

Split to whiteface I think
I can't tell as I'm using my blackberry


----------



## steven.c

Well the dad is split wf I think. Can he pass it onto his sons and daughters visually ? & do u think it may help me know the sex?


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Cute little babies. He will pass the split on to his babies but not visually unless the female is split whiteface as well. You need both parents to carry the whiteface gene to get whiteface babies. And no it wont help with sexing because both sexes could potentially inherit the split.


----------



## steven.c

I was just thinking could it be a male because it has a sign of the split which the dad has. But obviously not aha its so hard to sex lutinos lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

yea tell me about it lol I spent months calling Aero a boy because I wingspot sexed her as male but I was so wrong on that one because she turned out to be a girl


----------



## steven.c

My guess is the oldest is a girl, youngest is a boy. Youngest has grown so muck faster and would u believe he/she was stuck in the egg? My guesses could be very wrong, could be the other way round or could both be the same sex lol


----------



## steven.c

Hi all, did have a big update for u all but ive gone off the idea of posting it now as the oldest has passed away, its really upsetting he/she was 6 weeks old and fine before i went to work & come back and he/she had passed away.

I was going to keep atleast one of the babys but i think im going to sell the last one or give it away to a family member because its hard to look at it knowing the other one has gone. I wont let them breed again because i hate the thought of loosing some again..

R.i.p bell


----------



## Kay

Oh Steve I'm so sorry to hear that. I've been reading this thread for best part of a month and a half following your progress. I hope that you and your girlfriend are both OK. 

Big hugs for you. 

RIP Bell. :angel:


----------



## lperry82

Im so sorry  its been totally horrible this year of breeding


----------



## birdlover302

I am so sorry for your lose. I have been following there growth and have enjoyed reading about them. Don't abandon the sibling though. they are probably sad as well. Don't give up! Birth and death are a natural part of life and it so hard to loose our beloved pets. It hurts so much because we love them. Someone told me a few months ago when my German Shephard died that "the reason pets leave this earth sooner than us is because they learn how to love faster than we do" Feel blessed for what time you did get to spend with Belle and cherish those memories.


----------



## 4birdsNC

Sorry to hear that. I just lost one of mine today. it was the second one to hatch, it just never learned to stand up on its own, I tried to prop it up like my vet said, but its big brother kept knocking it back over. It sucks when you loose a little one, but it happens even when everything is done right.


----------



## lperry82

4birdsNC said:


> I just lost one of mine today.


Im so sorry


----------



## 4birdsNC

Thanks Lyndsey. I was worried about it when it hatched... it never did get up on its feet. I called my vet and he recommended that I build it a tight hollow in the bedding to hold it up, and hope that its legs strengthened up. Unfortunately Mongo kept knocking it down.


----------

